# Lasiadora and Lasiodorides and Lasiodorides striatus  Appreciation Thread



## Mojo Jojo (Sep 26, 2003)

Are these really the same genus?  Or are they so closely related that they were given a very similar name.  Lasiadorades striatus is a very striking spider that in many ways appears quite similar to many of the Lasiadoras to me.  

And while at it, if you have pictures of L. striatus, please post them.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## deifiler (Sep 26, 2003)

The lasiodorides etymology refers to the hide-like texture on the carapace

Enter the picture-posting-whore that is deifiler  

Lasiodorides Polycuspalatus

*YOINK*


----------



## Steve Nunn (Sep 26, 2003)

If you go over to the GEA site, you'll find the original description for the type of the genus _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_.

I believe it's the large number of cuspules on the labium that define this genus (hence the types species name: _polycuspulatus_

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## deifiler (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Nunn _
> *If you go over to the GEA site, you'll find the original description for the type of the genus Lasiodorides polycuspulatus.
> 
> I believe it's the large number of cuspules on the labium that define this genus (hence the types species name: polycuspulatus
> ...


Yes, that's correct, thoguh he asked the differences between the Genus, not what defines the polycuspalatus from the striatus


----------



## Steve Nunn (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deifiler _
> *Yes, that's correct, thoguh he asked the differences between the Genus, not what defines the polycuspalatus from the striatus *


Yes, my apology. Well, what defines the difference between the two genera :

_Lasiodorides spp._ do not possess a stridulating organ, _Lasiodora spp._ does.

There are minimal plumose setae on the retrolateral surface of femur IV in _Lasiodorides spp._, in _Lasiodora spp._, they are plentiful.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Tim R. (Sep 26, 2003)

This is the only pic I have of my female L. Striatus online right now.


----------



## LPacker79 (Sep 27, 2003)

Here's my Lasiodora striatipes......about 5 inches now and one of my favorites!  He's male, so maybe someday he'll go on a breeding loan and I'll get some slings from him.


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 14, 2004)

_Lasiodora parahybana_







Scott


----------



## manville (Jan 14, 2004)

scott why are all your tarantulas so fat?lol...jk


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 28, 2004)

A juvenile L. cristata in transit at my place ;-)

Søren


----------



## defour (Jan 28, 2004)

Another Lasiodora cristata.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## esmoot (Jan 28, 2004)

The last stage of "powerfeeding" a female Lasiodora parahybana.








A few short molts later.


----------



## G_Wright (Jan 28, 2004)

A pic of my L parahybana slings












This one was taken just after a moult


----------



## Vys (Jan 28, 2004)

And once again I revel in the fact that I am the only one with a parahybana who went from brown to black-and-pink, to brown again..


----------



## laila (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, I just have to throw in some pictures, then.... 

Here is my Lasiodora parahybana juvenile, she's close to a moult:


----------



## laila (Jan 28, 2004)

And here is my other L. parahybana juvie:


----------



## laila (Jan 28, 2004)

And here is my (most likely) male Lasiodorides striatus, who hopefully is going to become a father after a moult or two:


----------



## Betty (Jan 28, 2004)

Tango, my _L. cristata,_ eating a cricket in a funny slilt pose:


----------



## Pattarawut (Jan 28, 2004)

Betty, Nice T!! what size is it??
I have one L. cristata but I don't have camera:8o .


----------



## laila (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, now it has molted!

But couldn't tell the sex, because she got to the shed before me...  Now it's all curled up!


----------



## laila (Feb 1, 2004)

Here 's another pic of it:


----------



## moricollins (Nov 28, 2004)

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus MALE:







FEMALE:







Mori


----------



## The Juice (Nov 28, 2004)

This a pic of my 3" freshly molted L.Parahybana


----------



## gothmog (Nov 29, 2004)

Hehe, any oppurtunity to post this little guy again 

L.striatus baby ~1cm.






I have some more pictures of him and his brothers looking a little fatter (they are eating machines  ) that I should upload.

-- Jon


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 29, 2004)

Freshly molted female L.Striatus


----------



## Jakob (Dec 20, 2004)

_Lasiadora _ poss. striatipes? Any guesses?


----------



## HEEN67 (Dec 20, 2004)

Lasiodora parahybana et Lasiodorides polycuspulatus


----------



## LPacker79 (Dec 20, 2004)

Mature male _L. striatipes_, who just died this week, still a virgin.







Female _Lasiodorides striatus_







Female _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_


----------



## Jakob (Dec 20, 2004)

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> Female _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_


Damn that girl needs new skin! Looks like it has been a while! Please post pictures when she molts, she'll look stunning!

Later, 

Jake


----------



## LPacker79 (Dec 20, 2004)

Jake H. said:
			
		

> Damn that girl needs new skin! Looks like it has been a while! Please post pictures when she molts, she'll look stunning!
> 
> Later,
> 
> Jake


Actually she molted about two months ago and I'm having a hell of a time fattening her up! She was on the thin side when I got her, and no amount of crickets or fuzzy mice is making her much fatter. Her appetite is good, so I keep throwing the food to her. She does look a little better, but not as fat as I like.....which isn't saying much considering I dislike the "obese softball" look on my T's. I'll take new pictures of her soon.


----------



## arachna (Dec 20, 2004)

*Molted tonight*

My L. parahybana molted tonight Here are some pics:


----------



## CIRE (Jan 1, 2005)

*Lasiodora difficilis!*

Here's my little "difficult" one...it's so cute when it takes down crickets twice its size!!! I love it!!!

Does anybody have some pics of any fullgrown L. difficilis?


----------



## Jeff_C (Apr 12, 2005)

*Mature Male L. difficilis*







Man, what an attitude...even after the ultimate molt.

Jeff


----------



## gothmog (Apr 16, 2005)

L. striatus ~1.5cm sling molt in progress


----------



## arachna (Apr 17, 2005)

*post molt*

Here's my female parahybana again. She has grown a bit since last time..


----------



## Sean (Jun 10, 2005)

arachna said:
			
		

> Here's my female parahybana again. She has grown a bit since last time..


Nice how large do you think she is?


----------



## Ruben (Jun 11, 2005)

*More*

Lasiodora Difficilis 






Lasiodora Parahybana






Ruben


----------

